# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Nét độc ẩn chứa trong Nhân - Các quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## duh

> *Cafe Nhân
> 
> *_Địa chỉ: 39D ngõ Hàng Hành
> 
> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Nhân_


Nếu bỗng một ngày làm việc quá nhàm chán, bạn muốn ra ngoài tìm lại cảm hứng, tôi khuyên bạn hãy thử tìm đến Café Nhân.






Chắc chả mấy ai để ý rẽ phải đến Ngõ Hàng Hành mà cứ trôi tuột thẳng theo đường Lương Văn Can. Nằm ngay giữa con ngõ khá kín đáo, chỉ cần nhìn bề ngoài, café Nhân đã toát ra vẻ lịch lãm, có gì đó rất hút ở bên trong. Nhân hòa quyện giữa cái hiện đại của giới trẻ và sự thành đạt của doanh nhân.

Những bạn trẻ sẽ không khỏi hấp dẫn bởi tủ bánh bày ngay lối vào, dưới ánh đèn đỏ lung linh nhìn những viên socola càng xinh xắn, thật lôi cuốn để nếm thử. 











Ngoài ra, Nhân có thực đơn phong phú, từ bánh ngọt đến đồ ăn sáng, trưa, giá cả cũng đa dạng, tùy vào đồ ăn mà bạn chọn. Không gian chính của Nhân, bạn sẽ ấn tượng ngay với cột nhà treo đầy rượu, và một quầy bar khá thanh lịch khiêm tốn phía trong cùng.





_Menu cập nhật ngày_ 28/3/2012






Chỉ cần một bộ ghế êm thôi cũng đủ thấy mọi thứ nhẹ tênh trở lại. Tôi đã thử một ly nước hoa quả, để tưới mát cái đầu đang nóng. Rất chất lượng! Không ngọt sắc đầy đường, ly nước rất trong lành. Tôi tin các bạn sẽ thích khi ngả lưng nhâm nhi nước ở Nhân.

*Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Nhân
*_Nguồn: didau.org
Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi
_

----------


## chuotyeugao

có 1 lần đến quán này rồi
cafe uống cũng được
thik ăn bánh ở quán này  :Wink: )

----------


## Amp21

Cà phê Nhân bây giờ cũng có thương hiệu rồi nhỉ
Bao giờ đưa ba ba đến đây uống coi ra sao

----------


## duh

@ chuotyeugao: tớ cũng thik bánh ở đây :X

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------


## Trần Mít

Giờ thì mình ít ra NHân ko hiểu sao??? Khi vào phố Bảo Khánh uống cafe mình luôn chọn quán 39A Bảo Khánh.. Mình thích cách uống cafe 1 bàn 1 ghế mà hồi xưa NHÂN vốn có..

----------


## thuty

> Giờ thì mình ít ra NHân ko hiểu sao??? Khi vào phố Bảo Khánh uống cafe mình luôn chọn quán 39A Bảo Khánh.. Mình thích cách uống cafe 1 bàn 1 ghế mà hồi xưa NHÂN vốn có..


Một bàn một ghế thì đi một mình à  :Big Grin:

----------


## rose

ui, nhiều loại bánh thế, không pít ngon ko ta

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Nhìn mấy món bánh cũng hấp dẫn đấy hehe

----------


## littlelove

rất kết bánh ở quán này

----------


## littlegirl

bánh ở đây trông ngon thế

----------


## lovetravel

nhiều loại bánh quá

----------


## songthan

Nhìn khay bánh thật là quyến rũ  :cuoi1:

----------

